# And another... 1976 Flying L



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Does look narrow. But if your horse likes a straight haul, I would say it looks to be a good buy.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Does look narrow. But if your horse likes a straight haul, I would say it looks to be a good buy.


not a clue! id assume he would being he loads in a 4 horse fine. but it is roomier in there so who knows.

i think i found demensions for it and it said that the trailer was 7 feet wide? i think..


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Your horse loads in a 4 horse slant or stock?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

wow i just realized how blonde i sound.  the two times ive moved him in the last 3 months it was a 4 horse slant and i just rememberd that they did have the bars super tight against him so im assuming if hes okay with that then this should be no problem..


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nope, different ballgame for the horse. If I were you I would not consider a straight haul, you'll have others on here say they trained their horses to load and all. For everyone that has been trained, there's another difficult loader thats a problem to load every dang time. Been there, done that. Won't go there again.


----------

